# found this small doll; almost looks ancient



## Willman669 (Aug 6, 2006)

found this small doll in a dump; almost looks ancient, im not saying that it is ancient. its missing its arms. does anyone no anything about it?


----------



## Willman669 (Aug 6, 2006)

...


----------



## Willman669 (Aug 6, 2006)

i think i held the doll to close to the camera O'well


----------



## capsoda (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks like hand carved ivory.


----------



## Willman669 (Aug 6, 2006)

i dont know anything about it all i know is it came out of a 1890-1930 dump


----------



## huffmnd (Aug 6, 2006)

I can't tell by the pics but I think that Warren may be right about the ivory or possibly bone. Can you see any veins or lines running through the piece? Ivory and bone will have distinct lines running the length of the piece.


----------



## Willman669 (Aug 7, 2006)

The doll is only almost 6 centimetres tall.It mainly has little black lines on the face where it was mostly carved.


----------



## Dive4bottles (Aug 13, 2006)

Looks like a PEZ dispenser...


----------



## huffmnd (Aug 13, 2006)

Actually this is a pez dispenser that I have been trying to get rid of for a while, call me superstitious but it ain't been nothing but a pain to me, the only reason I am trying to sell it is to try to make up for some of the trouble. BUT...if it doesn't sell I'm burning it lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=008&item=180016574525&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&rd=1


----------

